# progressive press



## wn40 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am in the market for a progressive press. I have been reloading for about 20 years on a turret press and now I want to shoot more than I care to reload on it . I will mainly reload pistol but would like to load 223 also.I have looked into the dillon 650xl and the hornady Lock-n-load. things that i have seen is the Dillon is a lot more money to switch between calibers and takes a little longer. The hornady is a little more prone to malfunction if a little dirty (spilled powder) and the auto case feeder is more than the dillon. I have read all the reviews on most of the brands but I still can't make a choice. I would like to buy everything needed to switch most all pistol calibers(9mm to 454 casull) and some rifle calibers for around 800-1200 not including the dies (have most of them).


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like my 650.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My dad just got the Dillon 650

He has been calling me about supplies and loads.... I keep asking him when it's going to be up and running....he is old and taking it easy on his setup .... But I can wait to crank out some .45 loads....

He got powder and bullets for Father's Day - he smirked and had to think it was better than old spice


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Dillon. Their customer service is top notch. I had a problem with the plastic tip on a primer feed tube. Called and they sent me three new complete tubes for no cost.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had several tool heads with the dies already set-up and adjusted. If your shooting the same size primers all you have to change for different calibers is the tool head and the base plate. The base plates will work for different calibers.


----------



## wn40 (Jun 17, 2013)

how easy it is to adjusted the powder throw on the 650? Can your really dial it down to the exact charge easily? The main calibers i will be loading is 9mm, 40 s&w, 45 acp and 223 then little batches of 44mag and 45lc/454 casull. What type of dies work the best other than Dillon? I have some lee's and RCBS and Lyman. Whats the cost of the tool head in the 650? did you buy the powder thrower too of just the tool head?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

On the Hornady, the metering insert on the powder throw rotor can be swapped out by simply pushing in a button, pulling it out, and putting a different one in. This makes it super seasy for caliber changeovers as you can leave the metering insert with your die for a specific load. They also have a micrometer type insert and you can just log the dial reading in your reloading logbook and just dial in the new load when you change over. I have both a 650 and a LnL. The LnL is easier to change over (especially primer feed) and I've left my 650 just set up for 308 and use the LNL for everything else (223, 30-30, 30-06, 45-70, 9mm, 10mm, 45 acp/colt, 38, 357, and 44mag). People rave about Dillon customer service. In my limited experience, Hornady is just as good. I have an early LnL, (serial number in low 7000's) and the only thing I've had to call them for is info on the baseplate changeover to upgrade to the new ex-ject shell plates as used on the newer current presses. Also, parts like case retainer springs and primer feed parts are available from Midway, Graf and sons, etc.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't have a dillon, but do have the Hornady LNL AP. The only real issue I have problems with is when powder gets spilled on the press. But if you are careful and keep a little pressure on the shell plate as it is indexing to the next stage, this will keep the powder spill to a minimum - this keeps the plate from jerking to the next stage,and spilling powder. I keep an old toothbrush nearby to brush away spilled powder, especially in the primer feed area. I can load 300 round of 40 S&W in less than an hour - in fact we timed from beginning to end 100 rounds and it took me and my son a little over 15 minutes - we have the bullet feeder, but not the case feeder.
We also loaded over 700 rounds of .223/5.56 in about 3 hours, including set up.
Once the dies are set up (with the lock n load bushing), the only thing you have to change is the dies, shell plate, and the powder set up when changing calibers. This takes about 15 minutes or so. I have the micrometer so I throw a couple charges to verify the weight, then start reloading.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I took a pic of the conversion kit i have. You could do away with the extra powder funnel and stuff but i like just swaping shell plates and pins then the tool head. 

Adjusting the powder flow is done by the hex head bolt on the end of the powder slide there. Some people make a round disk to put on it so you can fine tune it but really once its set for a llad its good.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the hornady lock and load as well and have been very happy with it. For pistol loads, I actually use the Lee powder dispenser and it works great. The Lee powder dispenser also makes it super easy to change pistol calibers.

I use the Hornady powder dispenser for my 223 loads. That way there's minimal changeover from rifle to pistol and back.

For my 308 loads, I measure the powder on a separate digital scale and use the LNL like a single turret press for more precision.


----------



## wn40 (Jun 17, 2013)

On the 650 it is best to have the complete conversion kit with dies, tool head, and powder thrower for each caliber would be the easiest. On the l-n-l you can just adjusted the powder meter for each caliber or get a powder measure meter insert for each caliber would be the easiest. I think that is what i am hearing please correct me if i am wrong. Also If i don't buy the auto case feeder will it still come with a tube for case or will i have to put them into the shell plate manual for the 650 and L-N-L?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The 650 comes with a case tube (clear tube with the white end in my pic) and the bracket for the case feeder. Thats the black bar in my pics.


----------



## wn40 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would say that a big deal for me if i don't have to load each case by hand into the shell plate.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep. Same for me. I bet there are some videos of someone working a 650. Im gonna get the case feeder one day.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

The Hornady doesn't come with a case feeder, but you can add one for a mere $300! I have opted to get my son to be my case feeder. 
I have also chosen to use the micrometer in the powder measure. I just note the measurement on all the loads that I do. Metering inserts can be bought for every caliber, but I have over 15 calibers I load for, so the micrometer was the least costly way for me. I do have both the pistol and rifle powder micrometer. 
If you only load a few calibers, then the powder metering inserts might be a good choice for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dillon...thousands of rounds through my old one with no hiccups.

TH


----------



## gmullens (Jul 25, 2014)

I have both machines, and they both have their advantages. If you plan to do 1 caliber more than others, especially 223, go with the dillon. Caliber changes are faster on the hornady, but the dillon primes much better. Hornady has a better powder thrower if you use extruded powder(I have seen + or - .1 on varget)and you can use it on a dillon and get the best of both worlds. They sell it separately , just add the case activated die and you're set. When it's all said and done, cost is not any different. The dillon comes with the case feed tube and hornady I seperate.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

At this point Dillon and Hornady both put out good progressive presses. Also both companies have good warranties. What I do like about Dillon is that no matter where you buy it, how long you have had it or what condition the unit is in they will stand behind their product. Also Dillon has a huge customer base and if you have an issue a few minutes searching online will get you headed in the right direction towards a solution. 

Don't let the price keep you from a Dillon. Unless you plan on getting out of reloading in the future these will be pretty much a life long purchase. I really don't see you selling the 650 to get a LNL 20 years from now. Spread the cost out over 20 years of use and you will see that the difference is minimal. I have a 1050 and a 650 and plan on buying another 1050. The upfront cost is more but down the road you wont notice the difference. Go for the 650 with a case feeder and whatever caliber conversions you need. You can get tool heads later.


----------



## Kodiak500 (Nov 13, 2009)

*dillon precision*

I bought a Rl 550b and love it, I load .380 to 500 S&W and .223. I ordered mine from brianenos.com, check out their web site, shipping is 0 when over $400.
Go for the 650 you will love it. Brian will take your order and it will ship from Dillon.

Hope this helps
Jim B.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you have not yet already done so, check out the press videos on this site for setup and caliber changeover. There are separate tab sections on the site for Hornady and Dillon: http://ultimatereloader.com/

IMHO, a bullet feeder is a lot bigger time saver than a case feeder. I've not tried the new rifle bullet feeder on the Hornady, but I love my pistol bullet feeder for loading my 45ACP match and practice ammo.


----------



## wn40 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have come to a choice and I am going with the Dillon 650. It to me have the thing I want. I may end up putting the l-n-l powder thrower but i have to see if it is worth it. 

Now what things should I get with the press? what accessories? primer tubes or spare parts things like that? 

I will just be buying the conversion kit and not tool head. I will be added them later.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Whennyou order it you'll order it for a certain shell. It comes with a few primer tubes. There are things like a roller handle and a mount to raise it up higher. I have used mine just as she comes.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

You can't beat a Dillion, I have had my 550B for over 20 years and it works incredibly well. I reload all my ammo, 9mm on up to my 340 Weatherby and more. It reloads my 405 and 40/72 Winchester rounds perfectly. I just got a set of Redding dies for my 458 Socom and they turned out awesome, what a fun round. I know they are an investment, but you only do it once and the rewards are really worth it. Invest in good equipment, it will last you a lifetime if you take care of it.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Bone Cruncher said:


> You can't beat a Dillion, I have had my 550B for over 20 years and it works incredibly well. I reload all my ammo, 9mm on up to my 340 Weatherby and more. It reloads my 405 and 40/72 Winchester rounds perfectly. I just got a set of Redding dies for my 458 Socom and they turned out awesome, what a fun round. I know they are an investment, but you only do it once and the rewards are really worth it. Invest in good equipment, it will last you a lifetime if you take care of it.


I'm not taking sides, but Hornady is far from bad equipment.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Make sure you get a couple of extra primer tubes. Nothing like getting going and having to stop to load up the primer tubes. And like the above poster stated, nothing bad about Hornady.


----------

